# T.J Fords neck injury



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

just read about t.j. ford injuring his neck in their game against minnesota this evening. Did anyone actually watch the game and could give some insight as to just how bad it was?? heres an espn link to an article about it, however it just states he's gonna be hospitalized overnight.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=1743505


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I hope that TJ will be alright and be back on the court soon.
*


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I hope that TJ will be back healthy, the article in the Minneapolis Star Tribune indicated that it was just a neck sprain and that he'd be out the next game and then day to day after that. He is a really exciting player to watch and one of my favorites. Heres the article from the Star Tribune.

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/4627942.html


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw that happened. As TJ ran up toward the basket with the ball and apparently, Mad Dog came up to him and tried to block the shot but the shot went in and score as TJ fell down. I thought he hurt his ankle or something because it was off angle... Heck with the cameras, but anyways I saw him grimacing in pain and he can barely move at all. It was a scary feeling for a minute but then he smiled as he was carried off on the stretcher to the hospital which is a good sign, of course.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I dont think it was as bad as all the medical equipment made it look. He hit the ground and than his neck just got strained a bit. The reason it took so long was because the medics were treatin him from shock.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, probably took longer than should be.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

They gotta be real carefull with a neck or head injury, even if its a false alarm. I was at a baseball game once when a kid went to tag first and the runner ran straight through him with his heltmet knocking the feilder out. The fielder was fine but they made him just lay there, he felt stupid but they said they had to make sure that eerything was alright.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> They gotta be real carefull with a neck or head injury, even if its a false alarm. I was at a baseball game once when a kid went to tag first and the runner ran straight through him with his heltmet knocking the feilder out. The fielder was fine but they made him just lay there, he felt stupid but they said they had to make sure that eerything was alright.


very good point... anytime a possible neck injury has occured they must not move the person until they can stablilze them with a brace, this ensures that no further damage is done to any part of the neck or vertebrae


----------

